# Diamond - View From the Balcony



## RLS50 (Sep 19, 2019)

Oceanaire, Virginia Beach - Pelican Unit, Master Bedroom


----------



## RLS50 (Sep 19, 2019)

Oceanaire, Virginia Beach - Heron Unit, Master Bedroom


----------



## RLS50 (Sep 19, 2019)

Oceanaire, Virginia Beach - Sanderling Penthouse


----------



## RLS50 (Sep 19, 2019)

Oceanaire, Virginia Beach - Sanderling Penthouse


----------



## RLS50 (Sep 19, 2019)

Oceanaire, Virginia Beach - Sandpiper, Master Bedroom


----------



## RLS50 (Sep 19, 2019)

Oceanaire, Virginia Beach - Heron Unit, Studio Balcony


----------



## RLS50 (Sep 19, 2019)

Ocean Beach Club, Virginia Beach - Mediterranean Unit, Studio Balcony


----------



## RLS50 (Sep 19, 2019)

Ocean Beach Club, Virginia Beach - Mediterranean Unit, Studio Balcony (looks better in the evenings all lit up)


----------



## RLS50 (Sep 19, 2019)

Ocean Beach Club, Virginia Beach - Eastern Caribbean, Master Bedroom balcony


----------



## RLS50 (Sep 19, 2019)

Ocean Beach Club, Virginia Beach - Eastern Caribbean, Master Bedroom (sunrise)


----------



## RLS50 (Sep 19, 2019)

Beach Quarters, Virginia Beach - Continental Unit


----------



## RLS50 (Sep 19, 2019)

Beach Quarters, Virginia Beach - Continental Unit


----------



## RLS50 (Sep 19, 2019)

Beach Quarters, Virginia Beach - Continental Unit


----------



## RLS50 (Sep 19, 2019)

Oceanaire, Virginia Beach - Heron, Ocean View - Master Bedroom


----------



## vol_90 (Oct 11, 2019)

Deleted


----------



## easyrider (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## easyrider (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Ddee555 (Dec 21, 2019)

I love this thread.  Can't beat an oceanview.


----------



## tseebach (Jan 17, 2020)

WIVC, Casa de la Playa, Puerto Vallarta (2nd floor)


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 17, 2020)

Thanks for sharing those photos from the Diamond Resorts in Virginia Beach, Va.


----------



## Luvtoride (Mar 11, 2020)

18th floor, Marriott Beach place Towers, Fort Lauderdale. Not every great view is an Ocean view! MVC contacted my son-in-law who took this picture with his Olympus camera and asked to use this and others he posted on their social media pages. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artringwald (Mar 11, 2020)

View from 8-203 at the Point at Poipu.


----------



## RNCollins (May 16, 2020)

easyrider said:


> View attachment 15550


Hi @easyrider,
Where was this picture taken?
What Resort is this?
Thanks!
Carol


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 16, 2020)

artringwald said:


> View from 8-203 at the Point at Poipu.


some resemblance to photo in this post:









						Guess where Hawaii Pictures
					

This reminds me... Guess where:     Based on what looks like windmills in the very far distance, I'm guessing Kihei area on Maui?  Dave   That looks too undeveloped to be Kihei.  Although I do see the windmills in the distance.  Farrington Highway, with Ka'ena Point in the distance?




					tugbbs.com


----------



## klpca (Nov 23, 2020)

At Embarc Palm Desert. We just love this place, especially the desert landscaping.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Nov 23, 2020)

klpca said:


> At Embarc Palm Desert. We just love this place, especially the desert landscaping.


Jealous! My favorite place also, along with DSVI. We're just around the corner from Embarc at the Residence Inn, because we have our pups with us.


----------



## klpca (Nov 23, 2020)

PcflEZFlng said:


> Jealous! My favorite place also, along with DSVI. We're just around the corner from Embarc at the Residence Inn, because we have our pups with us.


But good to know that RI accepts pets!


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Nov 23, 2020)

klpca said:


> But good to know that RI accepts pets!


For sure. We got a two-bedroom suite, which is pretty good for not being a timeshare. We had to get out of the house for a termite fumigation. I was going to book locally, but DW said if we have to go away anyway, let's go to Palm Desert. We hadn't been anywhere all year, so I was all in for that!


----------



## wilma (Nov 24, 2020)

Unit 8402 Point at Poipu. First time in over 8 years that we received a unit we requested, deeded owners. I guess it takes a global pandemic to get the unit you want!


----------



## mjc775 (Nov 26, 2020)

Building 6 Point at Poipu. Ocean & mountain view. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## easyrider (Jan 27, 2021)

Morning view with coffee and sunshine.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 27, 2021)

Sun's out.


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 7, 2021)

Sunrise at Ocean Walk:


----------



## Ricci (Jun 25, 2021)

mjc775 said:


> Building 6 Point at Poipu. Ocean & mountain view.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you remember what unit you were in?  Or what view you were assigned?  Thanks!


----------



## mjc775 (Jun 27, 2021)

Ricci said:


> Do you remember what unit you were in? Or what view you were assigned? Thanks!



I don’t remember the exact unit number, but the balcony faced northeast, and it was right below the sales office - we could hear footsteps above during the day. I think it was POV.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csodjd (Jun 30, 2021)

Hilton Hawaiian Village, Lagoon Tower, Rm. 1770. Our first time with a room on the harbor side…


----------



## Pierham91 (Oct 17, 2021)

Love seeing the pics!  Here is DRI's The Kenmore Club view from our upstairs living room and the view from the dock.  Looking out at Loch Tay in Scotland.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Feb 7, 2022)

Embarc Palm Desert, Thanksgiving week 2021. The grounds are beautiful. The gate in the picture leads to the adult spa, and there was people there only one other time, the whole week we were there. Just steps from our room, I loved it.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 7, 2022)

Every sunrise at the Point at Poipu has been nice so far, but this was one of the best.


----------



## Rolltydr (Feb 7, 2022)

artringwald said:


> Every sunrise at the Point at Poipu has been nice so far, but this was one of the best.
> 
> View attachment 46533


That is absolutely gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 7, 2022)

Patti who normally steps in to 8am at home has been getting up before 7 to watch the Sun Rises at Poipu.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 7, 2022)

artringwald said:


> Every sunrise at the Point at Poipu has been nice so far, but this was one of the best.
> 
> View attachment 46533


Breathe taking photo.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 7, 2022)

Rolltydr said:


> Sunrise at Ocean Walk:
> View attachment 36356
> 
> View attachment 36355


Where is this resort located  ?


----------



## Rolltydr (Feb 7, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Where is this resort located  ?


I actually posted this one in the wrong thread. This is Wyndham Ocean Walk in Daytona Beach.


----------



## slip (Feb 7, 2022)

artringwald said:


> Every sunrise at the Point at Poipu has been nice so far, but this was one of the best.
> 
> View attachment 46533



Awesome shot Art. That sky can make anyone a great photographer.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 8, 2022)

Rolltydr said:


> I actually posted this one in the wrong thread. This is Wyndham Ocean Walk in Daytona Beach.


It is still an awesome photo.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 16, 2022)

Last night we got a good view of the moonrise over Keoniloa Bay and Shipwreck Beach.


----------



## mjc775 (Feb 21, 2022)

artringwald said:


> Last night we got a good view of the moonrise over Keoniloa Bay and Shipwreck Beach.
> 
> View attachment 47233



You have me reliving our November 2020 stay.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NiteMaire (Feb 21, 2022)

KBC scenic view.  From blue to gray...


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 21, 2022)

NiteMaire said:


> KBC scenic view.  From blue to gray...


Thanks for those beautiful photos.


----------



## mjc775 (Feb 22, 2022)

KBC September 2021







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flexonguy (Mar 5, 2022)

Keep the pictures coming!!!  I really enjoyed this.


----------



## NiteMaire (Nov 21, 2022)

Arrived at The Point at Poipu yesterday. I'm here on an exchange through SFX and was put in a partial ocean view room. Definitely better than I anticipated/expected. We're DRI, err HVC, owners so I called ahead to let them know and asked if it was possible to get something other than a garden view. CSR said she made a note, but no promises. No complaints here...


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 21, 2022)

NiteMaire said:


> Arrived at The Point at Poipu yesterday. I'm here on an exchange through SFX and was put in a partial ocean view room. Definitely better than I anticipated/expected. We're DRI, err HVC, owners so I called ahead to let them know and asked if it was possible to get something other than a garden view. CSR said she made a note, but no promises. No complaints here...


I liked your view and photo. Enjoy your vacation in Hawaii.


----------



## chapjim (Nov 22, 2022)

In the midst of all the beautiful oceanfront shots, here is a magnificent tree, seen from the balcony of Unit A43A at Grande Villas.

If you see a swirl, it is because the balcony is screened-in (nice!).


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 22, 2022)

chapjim said:


> In the midst of all the beautiful oceanfront shots, here is a magnificent tree, seen from the balcony of Unit A43A at Grande Villas.
> 
> If you see a swirl, it is because the balcony is screened-in (nice!).


what resort and where is it located ?


----------



## chapjim (Nov 22, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> what resort and where is it located ?



Grande Villas, Orlando


----------

